# Gaggia Classic Malfunction



## Malcolm (Oct 16, 2016)

My machine is some ten years old and through varied reasons has stood idle for some ten months. Decided to brew some coffee this morning, only to discover that the water pump would not prime, with associated harsh, mechanical noise. For info. the steam function works O.K. Although the m/c has previously been returned to Gaggia Services, I will attempt to rectify this problem myself. Before I get stuck into a strip out, any ideas as to what the issue might be? I did try blowing into the silicon pick up pipes to check if they were either perished, or detached, but that did not appear to be the issue.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most likely scale in the solenoid.

Plenty of information on the Gaggia forum to help fix this.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 16, 2016)

Many thanks Glenn - Fortunately for me, the cure was quite simple. I referred to the original Gaggia Classic handbook and followed the instructions for 'curing an air lock' - that is to operate both the steam valve and the hot water valve concurrently - problem solved. How come I tell my family to always check the manufacturer's instructions, but fail to do so myself?

As a new member and having just scrolled through some of the technical replies to other members problems, then I have to say how impressed I am with the quality of strip and rebuild data.

Thanks once again for taking the time to reply. Referring to the inherent problems with lime-scale build up and living in a hard water area, decided I need to go and purchase some descaling solution. I believe that the excellent Gaggia powder is no longer available - what would you suggest? I did experience problems with a liquid de-scaler once; after carrying out the process to the letter, the steam valve became very difficult to operate and even now tends NOT to shut off the steam flow completely.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's available here - http://amzn.to/2ec734U

I also have a box that I could post for £10 inc postage


----------

